# pretty awesome fish



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i know this isnt about a piranha, but in my 10g i have a 2" red blur paradise fish. i have had him for 6 months now. he has had a pretty odd story. first i got him in my 10g tank to cycle it, then i put my 10g away and put him along with all my other fish in my 55g which is now housed with ps, and he was the first one to be in there and cycle it, then i restarted my 10g 1 month later, and he was the one to cycle it again. and i didnt notice but yesterday my water temp was 87 degrees, 10 above average, so i did a 40 % cold water change to fix that. he is sill living. but today when i got home from school. i noticed that he looked like he was dead, lying in one of those rocks with the hole. i tried to pick him up to go flush him, and he started moving, and i realized that he had got himself pretty badly stuck in this little rock, after a couple of minutes of not trying to hurt him to get him out, i got him out, but he has a bunch of scales that were taken off, or fell off. i think he should do fine, he is eating and still bossing around the less dominant one!!! if i had a choice of my fav fish, he would be it. but my 10g is a little overcrowded and i dont want to go to walmart to get melafix, will just some salt heal that up, and if so, will the scales re-grow. here is the after pics of him, and the rock.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

and him. by the way, do you know how to get a lot of pics on only 1 post, i cant seem to be doing it right.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

illnino said:


> by the way, do you know how to get a lot of pics on only 1 post, i cant seem to be doing it right.


 When replying, hit the "IMG" button, copy-and-paste the url of the picture you want to include (you need to have it hosted on-line somewhere already!), hit enter, and repeat if you want to include more pics (10 pic per post max.)

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well i guess that no one is going to comment on this then


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sounds like one tough old fish. He'll probably out live you.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam thats one tough bastard


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i once had one jump out while i was at school... i came home and had to run about... he was out of the water for over 12 hours..

when i finaly came home i found him under the tank stand dried up.. i grabbed him and seconds later he "gulped" and i, excited, threw him back in the tank..

with in 1 hour he was swimming around alive agian.. his only fins where crusty and then eventualy died off.. they grew back plush though..

these fish are like diamonds.. they last for ever.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

"*A Paradise fish is for ever*"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> "*A Paradise fish is for ever*"


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

peacock are you sure 12 hours with no water, i know they are very very very very hardy fish but damn if that is true that is pretty crazy. by the way does anyone know how long they would live. i cant wait till my 2 get up to full size, 4" they would be so cool. im also considering getting a tank with only paradise fish, but im not sure. i love mine and as you say "a paradise fish is forever"


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

great story. good little fish, hope his scales grow bck fine


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sweet fish man, i might have to get one


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have 2 of these fish, one has a scar on his back from when i got him, so im guessing that my one that just recently got stuck will have a brown spot. but i dont care about his looks really, it is the fish's personality, whenever you get your face near the tank, they just go to the front of the tank and swim around like crazy. even have followed my finger through the glass. so im guessing that it will have a brown spot on him but atleast he is still alive.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i once had one jump out while i was at school... i came home and had to run about... he was out of the water for over 12 hours..
> 
> when i finaly came home i found him under the tank stand dried up.. i grabbed him and seconds later he "gulped" and i, excited, threw him back in the tank..
> 
> ...


 sorry dude ..i can;t believe that..how do you know it was out for more then 12 hours..you weren;t there..hard to believe..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > i once had one jump out while i was at school... i came home and had to run about... he was out of the water for over 12 hours..
> ...


 I think he saw it jump out, looked at the clock, and timed 12 hours before doing anything about it


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 I think it spoke to him...sounded like the godfather


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 yeah, how do you know it was out for 12 hours?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you go to school for 12 hours, in ohio we go for 7 hours.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

a fish out of water for 12hours thats bullshit lol


----------

